# Pepe went over the rainbow bridge



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Jan 21, 2009)

He was one of my baby lionheads i had up for sale, he was about 6 months, he was looking weak and getting skinnier, he was eating and drinking and everything just fine, i dont know what happened i feel bad. I dont know what went wrong here are some pics I feel terrible, like honestly, atleast he is happy and out of pain now.



When he was 2 months:







He is in the middle in this pic, this is him and his brother and sister:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Pepe.

He was a very Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: "Little Guy"

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 21, 2009)

Really a gorgeous little guy! I'm so sorry he's gone.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 21, 2009)

Binky Free, Pepe

urplepansy::rose:urplepansy::rose:urplepansy:

Autumn


----------



## Sterling Lop Rabbitry (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks everyone, i feel terrible, :?well he is out of misery and pain playing at the rainbow bridge :rainbow::missyou


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
Binky free at the Bridge, little Pepe. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 22, 2009)

He was a handsome little guy, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Binky free, little one.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 6, 2009)

Bnky free lil one.
he was such a good looking buck 

RIP

Prisca x


----------

